# protein skimmer



## Louisg (Aug 18, 2012)

I was just wondering what brand of protein skimmer might be recomended. its going to go in the sump of a 100g FOWLR.


----------



## Louisg (Aug 18, 2012)

oh and cost is a factor so was looking for one that is reliable and works well for the price


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You didn't mention if it needed to be a Hang On Back Skimmer or not.
SCA-302
Reef Octopus BH2000 Hob Protein Skimmer | eBay
Octopus Coralvue NWB 150 Needlewheel Protein Skimmer 6 inch with Bubble Plate | eBay
Eshopps PSK 150 in Sump Protein Skimmer 100 150 Gallon | eBay


----------



## Louisg (Aug 18, 2012)

was planning on having it in the sump not hob. other than the obvious is there a differance in how they work, one better than the other?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Those are pretty much the best of the bunch for the cost. Me, I'd go with the top one I posted, its just as good as the big boys, at half the cost.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

looked at others ;The top one is very good price and well designed.


----------

